# Moonshot RDTA Wicking



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

Purchased a Moonshot RDTA today and having problems wicking it. It always seems to leak every time I refill my tank. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Calling @VapeSnow


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

@ShaneW @Jono90


----------



## VapeSnow (19/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> Purchased a Moonshot RDTA today and having problems wicking it. It always seems to leak every time I refill my tank. What am i doing wrong?


Hi bro first off all tell me what wicking method are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

Watched MikeVapes video and followed his wicking. Used a thick piece of cotton, double the id of my coil, stuffed it in and cut along the edges. The tank doesn't leak on normal usage, only leaks from the airflow when i refill. I do close the airflow when i'm refilling @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (19/3/16)

What id coil are you using. Im also doing the same wicking method!!! Coils im using is claptons at 2.5mm id and never had a single leak from this tank. 

Im doing the scottish roll wicking method and dont know if that is helping that my tank never leaked on me.


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

3mm id dual coils at 0.48 ohms... What I don't understand is why does it only leak when i refill and then stop. It's like a similar issue to what the bellus has with top fill. @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (19/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> 3mm id dual coils at 0.48 ohms... What I don't understand is why does it only leak when i refill and then stop. It's like a similar issue to what the bellus has with top fill. @VapeSnow


I know the bellus has this problem but i never had this problem with the moonshot. When i rewick ill take some pics.


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I know the bellus has this problem but i never had this problem with the moonshot. When i rewick ill take some pics.


 Thanks, looking forward to it. 

Other than that it's a great tank with magnificent flavour!


----------



## ShaneW (21/3/16)

Same as @VapeSnow, it hasn't leaked for me. Are the juice holes completely closed with cotton?


----------



## OhmzRaw (21/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> Same as @VapeSnow, it hasn't leaked for me. Are the juice holes completely closed with cotton?


Yes it is. I only experience the leakage when I refill my tank


----------



## ShaneW (21/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> Yes it is. I only experience the leakage when I refill my tank



Maybe try pack the cotton in a bit tighter around the juice holes, the leakage can only be caused by too much juice getting in to coils and down the air inlet


----------



## OhmzRaw (21/3/16)

ShaneW said:


> Maybe try pack the cotton in a bit tighter around the juice holes, the leakage can only be caused by too much juice getting in to coils and down the air inlet


Thanks. I will do that tonight. It makes sense because whenever I refill, there's probably pressure build up and the wicks are getting over saturated causing it to leak.

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90 (17/4/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> 3mm id dual coils at 0.48 ohms... What I don't understand is why does it only leak when i refill and then stop. It's like a similar issue to what the bellus has with top fill. @VapeSnow



I would go wth thicker wicking also. 
i put dual 2.5mm 8 wraps 26g/30g ss316L claptons and it comes out at .27 and im running it at 120w awesome vape!


----------



## Vapers Corner (18/4/16)

Found this, hopefully it helps:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

